# Changes at Bexley Aquatics and Reptiles



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Not sure if this is in the right section so please feel free to move if needed.

Bexley have started to refit the shop by adding a brand new rub and hatchling rack.
The unit is backlit and has a 4x2x2 viv on the top (as have all the new stacks) to hold breeding stock. This is the third stack that has been added now and we plan to refit the whole shop using this method eventually having 12 x 2 foot deep viv stacks holding a variety of viv sizes and a possible further 3 double sided vivs down the middle of the shop.
This will give us around 100 vivariums of various sizes with reptiles on display and the rub rack/ hatchling stack. The new rack system will be heated using two 47" x 16" heat mats each with its own stat so in case one goes wrong we have a contingency plan.

The two stacks already in place hold bearded dragons and each measures 4x2x2 so giving the beardies plenty of room.
Each viv is individually lit with UV and heat lamps are downlighters in the ceiling of each one. Ventilation comes in the form of a 3 inch strip right accross the back of each viv.
All have been designed and built by Darryl of NatureViv.


----------



## DarrylLG (Jun 9, 2010)

I have designed the viv stacks to maximise the available space and ease of animal management.

With this in mind and the fact that these stacks are for retail display use, a number of features were included in the design. Each unit/stack had to have the following features:

Independent electrical supply
Mobile and stable
Smallest footprint for maximum volume
Ease of access and maintenance

In addition, these units are modular in design to allow for continuity in appearance and functionality.

Below are only a few examples of the various configurations possible.


----------

